# 32nx520 vs 32cx420 vs la32d580k4r



## pmk316 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a 32inch LCD Full HD tv.
Budget 35K, Location is bangalore.

The following are my shortlist options -

1) Sony - 32NX520
   Showroom Price : 34,900 (Reduced from 37K, effective 9Dec itseems)
2) Sony - 32CX420
   Showroom Price : 34,900

3) Samsung - LA32D580K4R
   Showroom Price : 34,900
   Flipkart price : 30,720
   Interesting price difference!

Please provide your inputs on which of the above is better.
If you own the tv then your feedback/experience will be helpful.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 12, 2011)

Dump all the above models and go for Samsung 5 series 32" LED 32D5000 for ~35k


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks.
Flipkart says -
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5000PRMXL Television
36499
I will do more research on this one.

Is this is a 2011 model ?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes its a 2011 model the previous one was 32C5000
Or if you want a smart TV then you can also have a look at 32D5900 but u need to extend your budget by 3k for that

And remember one thing in local market you can bargain and get a better price than flipkart and letsbuy.Just tell me them anything like "you are getting this particular model from a showroom for this much amount and now you guys(showroom sales person) tell me what price can you offer me"


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks mate. I will seriously consider Samsung UA32D5000PRMXL

one more question -
My earlier sony CRT tv had a Audio out, that i connected to 5.1 home theater so that TV output could come in home theater.

With this samsung tv also is that possible ?
The specs has the following -
Digital Audio Output (Optical):	 1

What does this optical mean ? is it same or different ?

Regards,
Murali


----------



## Rock (Dec 12, 2011)

AFAIK......If ur Home Theater has Digital Optical IN then you can connect that Samsung TV......u'll need a Digital Optical Cable.....


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

If i want my TV audio to be output to home theatre then the audio out of TV has to go in to audio in of the home theatre.

The audio out of TV is optical for
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LCD LA32D580K4R Television
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5000PRMXL Television
Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5900VR Television

Whereas the audio out of TV is analog for
Sony Bravia 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520 IN5 Television
Sony Bravia 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32CX420 IN5 Television

The DVD player i have is Philips HTS 3152, which has a analog audio input.

This means that if i purchase samsung TV, i need a digital to analog converter so that the TV audio output can go in to home theatre.

whereas if i purchase a sony tv, then the analog audio out of the tv can go in to the analog audio in of the home theatre without any problems. Earlier i had a sony crt tv and this is how it was connected and i had no issues.

This requirement means i would be going for SONY TV.

ROCK,
My DVD player has only analog audio out.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 14, 2011)

@pmk316
Get the Sony Bravia 32 Inches Full HD LCD KLV-32NX520
My cousin uses this and its pretty much VFM.The panel looks attractive and the TV has CCFL Backlight.For 35K its absolutely a steal.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 14, 2011)

in this digital world you are going for analog

if you buy a sony tv you'll have to buy media player because Sony tv does not read ntfs partition

samsung is more value for money than any other tv brands


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for your response.

I had been to the CHROME showroom in indiranagar today.

I had a look at SONY 32NX520 and SAMSUNG D580.
I was impressed at D580 w.r.t to the sound system.

The guy told me that SONY supports Ext HDD of 500GB whereas
SAMSUNG supports up to 1TB.

Looking at the picture quality/cost/sound clatiry i liked SAMSUNG
more than SONY.

I wont be going for 32D5000 as it costs more than 5K and we all know
about LED being not a true LED but LCD-LED only.

I think i will book SAMSUNG D580 and that too though FLIPKART.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 15, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> in this digital world you are going for analog
> 
> if you buy a sony tv you'll have to buy media player because Sony tv does not read ntfs partition
> 
> samsung is more value for money than any other tv brands



The NX520 is based on the Be3 processor so it should read NTFS partioned HDD.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 16, 2011)

you are wrong

ntfs also missing in their(sony) top models


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 16, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> you are wrong
> 
> ntfs also missing in their(sony) top models



NTFS is missing in their Top End Models due to X-Reality.The lower end BE3 models support NTFS.
Also another thing missing in the Top End models is the ability to play MKV files while MKV works flawlessly on Sony's lower end models.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2011)

sony models based on BE3(bravia engine 3)supports ntfs file system as well as mkv format.models based on newer x-reality engine don't.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 17, 2011)

dual audio ???????????


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 17, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> dual audio ???????????





tineshsg said:


> in this digital world you are going for analog
> 
> if you buy a sony tv you'll have to buy media player because Sony tv does not read ntfs partition
> 
> samsung is more value for money than any other tv brands



Please Dont Confuse the OP by providing baseless information.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastAvenger said:


> Please Dont Confuse the OP by providing baseless information.



ntfs and dual audio is missing in sony tv

and this is very useful information


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

The showroom person told me
Sony - 32NX520
* supports only 500gb external hard disk.
* all the files should be present in only ONE folder or else it wont be recognized

Samsung - LA32D580K4R
* supports up to 1TB external hard disk
* no limitation on how files are stored on the hard disk

i am not sure whether this is correct or not. If somebody owns any of the above two models, please confirm whether the above is true or not.

I have booked Samsung - LA32D580K4R via FLIPKART, waiting for its arrival.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2011)

wats dual audio guys?


----------



## TheLastAvenger (Dec 19, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> ntfs and dual audio is missing in sony tv
> 
> and this is very useful information



Any Source or the reason why ??
Your words dont make things a FACT.


----------



## choudang (Dec 19, 2011)

after winning the battle between LCD and LED, finally i have got LA32D550K1R @ 29600 from Jumbo, DLF mall, vasant kunj. 

the decision to go for LA32D550K1R instead of LA32D580K4R is a very small config which i don't want with TV. apart from 800 wt speaker and resume option, both has same config. as i will use my own speaker system, 800 wt is useless for me. and secondly 580 is not having the resume option, if you paused the movie and played again, it will start from beginning (i have not experienced, as per my friend as sumsung owner review)

LA32D550K1R is pretty good with details and picture quality. but little disappointed that it does not play .wmv and .avi files, but playing mk2s format. subtitle is working (have both .sub and .srt for korean movies and its working fine)

awaiting for HD connection from AirTel to check HD thing, but all my full HD BRRips are working fine.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 20, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> wats dual audio guys?



two audio in one movie

exa:-english and hindi

you have option to change  audio language either in english or hindi


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 20, 2011)

oohh..okie..never tried using the usb to play movie on my sony 32ex520. using laptop for viewing movies through hdmi


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,

I had placed a order for Samsung LA32D580K4R online via FLIPKART.COM on 16Dec and recieved the TV on 20dec. The samsung person also came on 20th and did the table top connection and explained all the features to me.

As expected he told me to get a "Sterio to RC" connector so that the Optical audio out of the TV can go in to Analog audio in of the DVD player. This is required in case i  want the TV audio to come via the Home theatre connected to the DVD player. The sound system of this TV is so good that i dont think i may need to do this. I wont be doing this atleast for now.

I have taken Hathway SD set top box. I had not gone for Hathway HD as i think its expensive 6K for the HD box with only 8 (or may be 12) HD channels. Even DTH would be expensive as the monthly rental would come to atleast 300 if you need good channels.

Now with 2 Hathway SD set top box in my house for the 2 TVs i am paying a monthly rental of only 300 and i get all the channels. The new Hathway SD box cost me 1800/-.

I am very impressed with FLIPKART for their prompt delivary and a professional approach. I have ordered a Book, Webcam and now a TV from them and all instances have been wonderful. I would recommend people to use FLIPKART in case you get a good deal from it.

When i get the time i would write a review of FLIPKART and this TV.

Thanks for everyone for taking your time to post your views to this query.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 21, 2011)

congrats


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 21, 2011)

i dint get it..how can u connect optical audio out to analog audio in?


----------

